# GTR Black Edition interior and Titanium Paint



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

A couple of pics


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

That isnt a euro spec car, no such thing as a grey black edition for the uk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

thats a Nissan GB Launch car frem the Geneva show:chuckle:, Quite often they dont end up on the road but used as test mules


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I was in Geneva and didnt see that!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Mixed feelings about the red and black interior ?  

Anyone going for the light grey interior ?

Anyone any pics of it ?

Suppose it will depend on the exterior colour as to what effect it will have on the car.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

i really feel we must wait until tomorrow before knowing 100% the specs, my dealer is back and will call me then, I will post telling what he knows.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I think i'll go with the premium in kuro black with black leather, the red doesnt work for me. I'll have my wheels repainted in anthracite 'ala edition'. The Dark Gunmetal looks great too:smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So have you put a deposit on a UK car Dave, or obtained a Jap import???

Either way, well done pal. 

So what is the first mod going to be then sunshine???


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

UK version this time Scott, I want the Black Edition but those red bits just dont work for me The first mod...........zorst?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

davew said:


> I think i'll go with the premium in kuro black with black leather, the red doesnt work for me. I'll have my wheels repainted in anthracite 'ala edition'. The Dark Gunmetal looks great too:smokin:


See I was told if you have a black car (Black edition) then you can only have the black with red seats, as I would like to spec the car in black with normal black seats:banned:


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

the car in the pictures is actually a cross breed used by Nissan Europe, it is a premium edition (hence the light smoke wheels not the dark smoke of the black edition!!) and has black edition front seats. Not really a good car to base your views on as no other will have this interior. However is a good example of how a titanium grey premium will look!

To clear up any confusion 

- GT-R will have silver wheels
- GT-R Premium will have light smoke wheels (as above)
- GT-R Black Edition will have dark smoke wheels

so anyone wishing to have red with light smoke wheels, it will be possible, but not the dark smoke a'la Black edition!

Hope this helps some of your decisions?


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Where are you getting your information on the wheels from? IN Japan there are three wheel colours, "Silver Chrome" On Base, "Dark Chrome" on Premium and "Black Chrome" on the Black Edition.

From what we have from the European Press release specs it's Silver on Base and Premium.

Can someone from Nissan once and for all tell us what the hell we are getting !!!!


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Highlander said:


> Where are you getting your information on the wheels from? IN Japan there are three wheel colours, "Silver Chrome" On Base, "Dark Chrome" on Premium and "Black Chrome" on the Black Edition.
> 
> From what we have from the European Press release specs it's Silver on Base and Premium.
> 
> Can someone from Nissan once and for all tell us what the hell we are getting !!!!


As my user name suggests I am from a dealer, and received the information whilst in Geneva on training!
I believe this was also suggested by middlehurst in another post i have seen on here somewhere!

There have been a few 'tweaks' in the specs pre launch so far (as you are probably aware), but that is info i was made aware of this week!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry but i wasn't aware the "JFE" was any reference to a dealership.

So how come the "Official" specs show silver wheels on Base and Premium Spec ?

If the smoked wheels (lightly !!!) are coming on the Premium then i'll probably change me order from Black Edition to Premium.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

JFE is presumably in Exeter. Thanks for your posts - very helpful. Do you have any pictures showing the three different wheel choices. Thanks, G


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

with regards to this one guys, I will confirm via the powers that be the wheels specs, my launch guide has the three wheel colours shown (glossy card only), if i can get them electronically for you then i will do!!

With regards to brochures and so on, we have been informed the GT-R will be electronic brochure (gtrnissan.com) only!

when back at my desk tomorrow i will try to put together some info to settle some of your queries regarding wheels etc. If theres anything else i can provide let me know, preferably via pm?

cheers!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's one I took at the show. It's US spec but given that it has black seats it should be a Premium spec and has light smoked wheels.










I did have a picture of the Red Black Edition at Middlehurst, but it's not on this computer aso i can#t upload it anywhere. I am sure thought that the wheels are the same.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks JFE you replied whilst i was mucking about with Photoshop and FileZilla trying to upload one of the images from Geneva !

If you have the full skinny and can confirm what is what that would be much appreciated by many on here i think !


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Highlander said:


> Here's one I took at the show. It's US spec but given that it has black seats it should be a Premium spec and has light smoked wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Euro spec cars are going to be different to the rest of the world in terms of trim and colour combinations. Black editions will have the dark wheels and the red and black interior. They will definitely only be available in Kuro Black and Ultimate Silver exterior. Regarding the wheels, the car at the training was a Japanese car that had colour/trim combinations unavailable in Europe (not ideal, but we had to use what we could get!!) We'll post up a definitive answer about wheel colours tomorrow once we've spoken to Nissan.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

The wheels would be a massive issue for me. Are Nissan really claiming that specifying silver or smoked wheels is going to delay production? Smoked wheels should be an option on all models imho. the greys certainly look much better with smoked wheels. If they were not planning on it origionally it would show v.good customer relations to change their plans to include a smoked wheel option on all models.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Highlander said:


> From what we have from the European Press release specs it's Silver on Base and Premium.


that's what i understood from all the material i've seen so far as well. but it wouldn't be the first time that my impressions are not in line with what nissan will dictate for europe


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Highlander said:


> Where are you getting your information on the wheels from? IN Japan there are three wheel colours, "Silver Chrome" On Base, "Dark Chrome" on Premium and "Black Chrome" on the Black Edition.
> 
> From what we have from the European Press release specs it's Silver on Base and Premium.
> 
> Can someone from Nissan once and for all tell us what the hell we are getting !!!!


There are 2 wheel colours - not 3. There is NO black Chrome. The wheels on Premium and Black are both Dark Chrome - as in this pic. Silver is on the base. The tyres are different too...


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

timechaser said:


> There are 2 wheel colours - not 3. There is NO black Chrome. The wheels on Premium and Black are both Dark Chrome - as in this pic. Silver is on the base. The tyres are different too...


..................thats what I thought !  

...................but then again who says it wont be different in Europe ?


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

timechaser said:


> The wheels on Premium and Black are both Dark Chrome - as in this pic. Silver is on the base.


well the german and uk specs both say (bottom of pg 2): base and premium: bright silver, black edition: smoke grey.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope there are THREE wheel options in Japan. 



> Pricing from the Nissan JP ordering sheet.
> 
> GT-R 7,770,000JPY (ex. TAX etc)
> - Dunlop Sport Tyre
> ...


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

> Nope there are THREE wheel options in Japan.


But in Europe there appear to be only two. Like Der Horst says, the European spec sheet clearly states that you'll get bright silver wheels on the Basic and Premium Editions and smoke grey wheels on the Black Edition. 

There are a number of other differences between the European and Japanese specs. Eg. we will get Bridgestone tyres across the range, we will have leather across the range, and we will get "Thatchham approved anti theft systems" across the range.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

in japan, yes. there's also a satnav available in japan


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

JFE GT-R said:


> To clear up any confusion
> 
> - GT-R will have silver wheels
> - GT-R Premium will have light smoke wheels (as above)
> ...


As JFE is a delaer and has just come back from Geneva training, then it looks like we are getting all three options.

Can any of the other dealers on here (Davros ?) confirm or deny what JFE has stated above?


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Highlander said:


> As JFE is a delaer and has just come back from Geneva training, then it looks like we are getting all three options.


that would mean the pdf-specs were all 'misprints'. i'd say it's still at least 50/50


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Highlander said:


> As JFE is a delaer and has just come back from Geneva training, then it looks like we are getting all three options.
> 
> Can any of the other dealers on here (Davros ?) confirm or deny what JFE has stated above?


Ok, need to be clear on this. The standard car and the premium car will have silver wheels. *ONLY* the black edition will come with the smoke grey finish. This is 100% fact. There will be no option to have darker wheels with any spec other than the black edition. I think there was a bit of confusion at the training because of the cars used there, but as I said before, they weren't Euro spec. If anyone needs any further clarification of the spec and trim differences, please get in touch.

Dave


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't like this one bit.

how are we supposed to firm up our orders and give our spec requirements in a couple of weeks if 2 dealers who went to the same training in Geneva don't even agree on whats available?

for a 55K car, I am stunned....


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for that Dave.

Can you also answer a further question then. Is the Premium to Black Edition changes purely :-

Different colour headlining
Different colour lacquer on the wheels
Red inserts in the seats and door pull handles?

Doesn't seem much for an additional 1300 sheets given that it'll cost Nissan three fifths of naff all to put those in the car.


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

According to Exeter dealership and Bournemouth the black paint is different.
Premium is Black Kuro metallic whereas the black edition is more glossy, pearlescent


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Voe said:


> I don't like this one bit.
> 
> how are we supposed to firm up our orders and give our spec requirements in a couple of weeks if 2 dealers who went to the same training in Geneva don't even agree on whats available?
> 
> for a 55K car, I am stunned....


Hence my post. This is 100% correct.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

MickB said:


> According to Exeter dealership and Bournemouth the black paint is different.
> Premium is Black Kuro metallic whereas the black edition is more glossy, pearlescent


Again, I'm sorry to say, this is not the case. You need to listen to me on this one. Kuro Black is a solid colour. Not metallic. Kuro Black is only available on the Black Edition. You cannot have black on any other spec - just the black edition. There will be no metallic black available. Just Kuro Black. And only on the Black Edition. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Just to reiterate.

Kuro Black, a solid black, is only available on the black edition GTR!

Please have confidence confirming your orders with this information!!!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

But can you confirm that the only differences between Premium and Black edition are as i've stated above?

And of course being able to spec Kuro Black or Ultimate Metal Silver paint.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Highlander said:


> But can you confirm that the only differences between Premium and Black edition are as i've stated above?
> 
> And of course being able to spec Kuro Black or Ultimate Metal Silver paint.


You are spot on :thumbsup: Although you can of course spec Ultimate Metal Silver on any model (but you knew that already right :chuckle: )


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

davros said:


> You cannot have black on any other spec - just the black edition.


wow, in that case i'm not interested in it anymore, even with satnav. i would have gone for black, but i don't like the red seats and the black rims. i wanted my GT-R to look like this one, but that is forbidden for europeans as well then. nice move, nissan.

btw, audi has a program called 'audi individual' which lets you chose any color for your car. it's not free but the whole rgb colour space is yours if you go for that option. and here you can't even have black for the premium spec? unbelievable.


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

der_horst said:


> wow, in that case i'm not interested in it anymore, even with satnav. i would have gone for black, but i don't like the red seats and the black rims. i wanted my GT-R to look like this one, but that is forbidden for europeans as well then. nice move, nissan.
> 
> btw, audi has a program called 'audi individual' which lets you chose any color for your car. it's not free but the whole rgb colour space is yours if you go for that option. and here you can't even have black for the premium spec? unbelievable.


Have to agree. This is total crazy.

I love the car and if I'm honest it won't put me off buying one. but man, what a way to pee off your european market.... 

Lack of info, lack of choice, additional delays for options.... not the greatest of starts nissan


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Voe said:


> I love the car and if I'm honest it won't put me off buying one.


because your combination is not affected by the euro-limits or because you'd even take a green one with red wheels if that was the only package you'd be allowed to order?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree it isn't going to suit everybody, however there have to be decisions made about which specs are available early on. Due to the (relatively) low numbers coming to Europe, thre will inevitably have to be compromises on the available colours and trims. The information has been on the gtrnissan website for a long time. The way I see it, we're lucky we're getting the car at all and should be thankful to Nissan for releasing it and pricing it the way they have. It is very easy to be negative, but if the colours and trim combinations don't suit you it is unfortunate. You either compromise on your spec or don't buy one.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Those seats are aweful.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

davros said:


> due to the (relatively) low numbers coming to Europe, thre will inevitably have to be compromises on the available colours and trims.


i see no relation between that. if the manufacturer has the ability to produce a car in color x with wheel y for japan or the us he can produce it for europe as well. all cars are from the same plant and are shipped after they have been bought and specced. it's not that they have to build and ship cars first and have to guess what combinations are most likely to be chosen later on.



davros said:


> we're lucky we're getting the car at all and should be thankful to Nissan for releasing it


i have a slightly different point of view on this: if a company wants to have 80k euros (that's 123k usd today) from me for a car and i'm willing to spend that much then they should consider themselves lucky. i'm not begging them to take my money, i'm still the customer and as such i like to decide what i'll spend my money on. i don't see nissan in a position where they can disobey those ancient and simple rules.



davros said:


> You either compromise on your spec or don't buy one.


as some might have guessed i'll choose the latter  it's the only way i can vote against that restriction policy that nissan could notice.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

der_horst said:


> i see no relation between that. if the manufacturer has the ability to produce a car in color x with wheel y for japan or the us he can produce it for europe as well. all cars are from the same plant and are shipped after they have been bought and specced. it's not that they have to build and ship cars first and have to guess what combinations are most likely to be chosen later on.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Without getting too technical, this is to do with something called "end items". Basically the more end items (combinations of trims and specs), the higher the cost in the factory to produce the cars. As I said, this will be an obstacle to some who have very specific criteria, but for the majority who are willing to compromise on their preferred choices it isn't a problem. I'm sorry this will stop you from buying this superb car, but if you feel that strongly about your preferred choice, it is probably best that you don't compromise - I know from experience you won't be happy.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

davros said:


> Without getting too technical, this is to do with something called "end items". Basically the more end items (combinations of trims and specs), the higher the cost in the factory to produce the cars.


why this should not apply to cars that will be delivered to japan or are shipped to the us then is still beyond me though 
even if it's related to cost saving measures: as i'm paying 64% more than a us citizen, i'd expect to see at least the same flexibility as he is.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally I can see both sides of the argument.

It just comes down to having to compromise with what is being offered by Nissan for the Euro spec and make do with the best combo as near to what you originally wanted. and just enjoy the car for what it is.

It does seem strange though when all the arguments seem to evolve from what people have seen for the Japanese spec and now the US spec, and why we can't have the same, as someone has already said they are all made at the same location, and you would have thought, makes the whole ordering process more complicated for Nissan ?!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

davros said:


> Without getting too technical, this is to do with something called "end items". Basically the more end items (combinations of trims and specs), the higher the cost in the factory to produce the cars.


I'm sorry but i dont buy this either. The number of end items in Japan is greater than is being offered in the UK, so surely offering us the same options should pretty much have zero cost. After all the only difference between UK and Japan is the lettering on the buttons in English rather than Japanese, (already done for US car), and a MPH speedo rather than KPH, again already done for the US market).

The US are getting the same options as Japan, AND Nissan have the additional cost of providing them with a LHD car. Oh and they get satellite radio as well.

If Nissan want to be taken seriously as a quality/performance car manufacturer, (which the obviously must aspire to or they would not have the Infiniti brand), then they need to offer the customer more at this price level. If this means that you have to pay for colour options or equipment then so be it, after all you dont see BMW, Audi, Porsche, Aston Martin etc giving up the chance to empty a punter wallet of more cash cause he happens to want red stitching on his purple leather seats. They just say "yessir, that'll be xyz pounds please".

Anyway, rant over. The above doesn't detract from the fact that it's stunning car, and i will still buy one, but i am rather deflated that it just wont quite be the package that i would ideally want it to be.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Mmmm...lots of negativity here. Would you be happy if you lived in Australia and had to pay $3000 for Ultimate silver? When clearly it is made in the same factory as the European cars. I don't think so. I think we should just resign ourselves to the fact that there are differences in specs all over the world and this is what we get - rightly or wrongly. 

On the other hand, I'm sure I could do you a nice custom paint job if you slip me another £50k on top of the amazing list price and we get into Porsche territory. I might even chuck in free mats if you're lucky  :chuckle:


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

davros said:


> Would you be happy if you lived in Australia and had to pay $3000 for Ultimate silver?


what if you lived in australia and nissan wouldn't even sell you silver for any price?

i don't see nissan customers having a negative attitude or being picky if they demand the same choice every other region has on a car that only consists of a combination of a color and two option packages.

and if you want to compare nissan with porsche don't forget the brand value, that's what people are after when they buy a porsche. i don't see nissan being even close to that and with the current attitude i'd say they are heading in the wrong direction anyway...


----------



## ulysses (Mar 14, 2008)

The seats and interior of the black edition looks better here:


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

as confirmed by Davros the two wheels choices are correct, i have had the information confirmed today, I have had a meet with one of your members today who no doubt will confirm the information as i passed it on through him also!
Apologies for any confusion caused, and I have passed on the comments with reference to making it an option on the premium edition!


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

davros said:


> I might even chuck in free mats if you're lucky  :chuckle:


I hope your not referring to the carbon mats???


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

JFE GT-R said:


> I hope your not referring to the carbon mats???


Actually, the carbon mats would be bad - I was referring to some Halfrauds ones :chuckle:


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

with chequer plating in blue?? :smokin:


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

MickB said:


> According to Exeter dealership and Bournemouth the black paint is different.
> Premium is Black Kuro metallic whereas the black edition is more glossy, pearlescent


I am from Exeter and agree with Davros's earlier reply to this, Black is only on the black edition and is Kuro Black! On certain non uk literature i have seen it called super black, but there is only the one and its not metallic!


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

JFE GT-R said:


> with chequer plating in blue?? :smokin:


Sweeeet :smokin:


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave and JFE? You've confirmed my understanding as mentioned in all of my earlier posts. I guess it makes the choices a lot easier!


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

ok Dealers.......

Have you ordered your demo vehicles and what have YOU ordered???

answers on a postcard :chuckle: 

Andy


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, if I had my way, I'd have a black black edition with no satnav

But to be honest, I don't care as long as we get one sooner rather than later


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

davros said:


> Well, if I had my way, I'd have a black black edition with no satnav
> 
> But to be honest, I don't care as long as we get one sooner rather than later


.........with no sat/nav sir ?!..........................Not a problem !! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

Well i'm glad we've got that sorted out :chuckle: 

one last thing though. Is the headlining darker (or black) on the black edition?


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Highlander said:


> Nope there are THREE wheel options in Japan.


That;s incorrect - trust me, I have seen and sat in more GTRs than you have. As of last count we had about 20+ running around on the roads here. There are two wheels... silver and dark (or smoke) chrome. Base gets Silver, Black and Premium get chrome. This is for the JDM edition - as someone pointed out, Europe might be different.

In the JDM edition, you also have the option of speccing a base up with the smoke grey wheels. I also have (right now) a brochure - though in japanese - which specifically states that there are only two wheels. If Nissan are introducing another colour for europe - wow! Though I doubt it.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

davros said:


> Would you be happy if you lived in Australia and had to pay $3000 for Ultimate silver? When clearly it is made in the same factory as the European cars. I don't think so.


My point is that i would like the choice! Why can't i have a premium spec in black with dark wheels when, as you put it, it is clearly mad ein the same factory.



davros said:


> I'm sure I could do you a nice custom paint job if you slip me another £50k on top of the amazing list price.


Amazing price, sure it's good VFM if you compare against like performance with a Porsche, but how does what we pay stack up against the rest of the world? But lets not go there as it's a pointless question. We pay we Nissan decide we pay.

I'm sorry if you think i'm being negative Dave, I'm cetrainly not and am genuinely excited about getting the car and the fact that i can get into this level of performance for this kind of money. I had been considering buying a 550 Maranello for about the same kind of cash, but the thought of buying a 8 year old Ferrari with a ponchant for enormous garage bills was quite frankly scary!

However, it would be nice to specc the car how i would like it. If we were getting what the rest of the non JDM market were getting i suspect that there would be much less of an issue. For some 55 grand isn't a huge cost for a car, given what some people on here are currently driving or have owned previously, but for others this is a dream purchase, and the fact that they can't have it exactly as they want it leaves you a bit disappointed.

Just my opinion :chuckle: 

I'll get me coat !


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

Not being able to get is exactly as you want and attention to detail is important, but at least we can get it and for 55 large what a deal!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

*Red carpets??*

with the black edition can you only get red carpets??
i like the red on the seats but im really not sure on those carpets

NAGTROC Gallery - Black Edition - TMS/2007 tokyo nissan gt-r-live 008


----------

